# MOJOs



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a pair of mallard MOJOs that have only been used a couple times, will sell for $50 for the pair. They come with batteries, charger, and poles. They are like new. Call 801-953-3570


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

How much for just one without the charger and battery?


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll take them.


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

MOJOs are gone huntin.


----------

